# Illegal and illegitimate betting web sites



## Truthaboutbet (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, I don't know if there is a thread in this forum but I want to make this public. The web sites that are scamming people and function without a valid licence.

Those sites are :

https://loot.bet

https://egb.com

https://vitalbet.com

I will explain why they are illegal and illegitimate.


Licence under Curaçao. This is their licence good people. This is all they are pretend to have. A web site made in flash who "offer" them so-called licence. This is their "legit" web-site http://www.gaming-curacao.com. Anyone can run a web site like that and pretend to have a gaming licence.
Curaçao, it's Area: 444 km² Population: 158,040 (2015) island a little bit bigger than your pool or your basket field. This country is well known for no rules and It's a fiscal paradise, in short, it's the land of scammers. If you ask them who will respond for any of your mistakes, abuses or scams. They will reply to you good people with this : "On Saturday, June 17, 2017 2:16 PM, Nik from Loot.bet Team nik@lootbet-team.intercom-mail.com wrote:
_We're working in accordance with the law of Curacao. Which means that every user, who uses our services, will have to adhere to the laws of Curacao_. _The decision_ _to use our services under the laws of Curacao is completely up to the_ _users themselve_".


Abuses, they can abuse you with limitation for no reasons or they can ban you and take your money without a reason at their own discretion.
On Sun, Jun 18, 2017 at 9:47 AM, **** XXX@XXX wrote: Why I get limitations ?

On Sunday, June 18, 2017 9:41 AM, Vital Bet support@vitalbet.com wrote:

"_Dear Sir, The reason for your limitations as we have said multiple times already is: a business decision, made by the team in charge. We cannot tell You when Your limitations will be removed. This is the best we can do for You for now. Sincerely Yours, VitalBet.com Customer Support The Official Sportsbook & Casino of Manny Pacquiao_".


Illegality and contravention, all players who bet on those illegal so-called betting sites can take penalty and commit contravention. For example in my country, which is in E.U. it's illegal and is considered contravention to bet on those kind of illegal/non-licensed web sites. I will post this an article of the law who says : according to art. 22 part. 6 from O.U.G. nr. 77 from 24 June 2009 on organization and operation of gambling
_It is a contravention and a fine of 5.000 lei to 10.000 lei is sanctioned by the participation of individuals from the territory of Romania to remote gambling activities as defined in art. 10 par. (1) lit. H) - n), which are not authorized by O.N.J.N. O.N.J.N. means National Gaming Office from E.U. Romania_.

I'm 100% sure that all decent and civilized countries have a regulation for those activities.


Taxes, those illegals and non-licensed web sites do not pay any kind of taxes, because they have no licence.
*IF YOU WANT TO GIVE YOUR MONEY TO AN ILLEGAL AND UNLICENSED WEB SITE*

In conclusion as Nik representing LOOT "company", I quote company because It's a bad joke and an obscure organization to take your money, said :

*The decision to use our services under the laws of Curacao is completely up to the users themselves.*


----------



## Betting Forum (Jun 20, 2017)

I never used those websites, I suggest using only well known sites such as bet365, betfair and etc... 
Its risky anyway to use something unknown.


----------



## alexbolt84 (Jul 18, 2017)

Agree! Here is also the list of some well known online bookies. Personally i love bet365, always easy without problems and with bonuses


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Jul 28, 2017)

yeah,   agree with the above. But, never betted at the bookie direct, always via agent.


----------

